# More tricolor babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some interesting things are happening in this litter; most notably an agouti tri on which the colors are pooling isolated on a white background. Like this:








Cinnamon!


Not cinnamon!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Ooo that first bub is very interesting looking! Great looking babies.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

very cute babies youve got there


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Aren't all mousie babies cute?

No, seriously, thanks!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

well yea they are lol. cant wait till mine get their furr. hopefully not long now.


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

was plotting popping around to 'borrow' them, lol, till i saw where you were located!

loveing the tricolours, have we got them in the uk yet?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There's a post from Roland, over in Germany, saying he's shipped a few dozen just today. So they should be showing up at a show near you soon.

'Dropping by' would be a way to get some of mine; not so practical considering the distance and the deep water. I do appreciate the interest, though! 

I drove 350 mi each way to pick up my original tris almost three (or is it four?) years ago.


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

there arnt any shows even remotely near me i dont think


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'm too far for those as well. Mine came from NYC via Rodentfest and a breeder in Wisconsin.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the little cinnamon one but totally agree - all mouse babies are adorable!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm finding cinnamon in all the litters off these marked agouti does. I like it a lot!


----------

